# Pérdida del Estilo Oxygen con la actualización a KDE 4.6.2

## ScKaLiBuR

Pues así es. Con la actualización a la versión KDE 4.6.2 he perdido el estilo "Oxygen" o "Oxígeno". Antes con KDE 4.5 sí lo tenía. La decoración de ventana "Oxígeno" sí se ha mantenido, pero como se puede ver en la captura, el estilo no. Y desde luego la combinación de "Oxígeno" con la decoración de ventana y el estilo queda perfecta y ahora tengo una mezcla un tanto fea.

Enlace a la captura

Alguien tiene idea de cómo recuperar el estilo? En el portátil aún no he actualizado y tengo "Oxígeno" en ese mismo desplegable.

Un saludo.

----------

## pelelademadera

no me habia percatado del detalle, pero es cierto..

kdebase-startkde cierto?

----------

## upszot

hola..

yo tengo instalada la misma version y tengo oxigen...

por si acaso... estas son mis uses...

```
M1530 upszot # egrep kde /etc/portage/package.use 

x11-libs/qt-webkit kde

kde-base/kdeartwork-kscreensaver eigen opengl xscreensaver

kde-base/krdc vnc

kde-base/okular crypt jpeg pdf ps tiff chm ebook

media-libs/taglib-extras kde

net-voip/twinkle ilbc kde speex zrtp

kde-base/kopete msn skype yahoo winpopup v4l2

kde-base/kdelibs semantic-desktop

>=kde-base/qguiplatformplugin_kde-4.4.0 -kdeprefix -aqua

>=kde-base/libplasmagenericshell-4.4.0 -kdeprefix -aqua

>=kde-base/attica-4.4.0 -kdeprefix -aqua

>=kde-base/solid-runtime-4.4.0 -kdeprefix -aqua

kde-base/oxygen-icons -kdeprefix -aqua

kde-base/libknotificationitem -kdeprefix -aqua

>=kde-base/libkdepim-4.4.2 -kdeprefix -aqua 

>=kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.4.5 aqua -kdeprefix semantic-desktop

kde-base/solid bluetooth

kde-base/freespacenotifier aqua -kdeprefix                                                                                                                                       

kde-base/liboxygenstyle aqua -kdeprefix                                                                                                                                          

kde-base/activitymanager aqua -kdeprefix                                                                                                                                         

kde-base/kdontchangethehostname aqua -kdeprefix                                                                                                                                  

M1530 upszot # 
```

sera pq tengo instalados estos paquetes...

```
upszot@M1530 ~ $ equery list -i |grep oxygen

kde-base/liboxygenstyle-4.6.2

kde-base/oxygen-icons-4.6.2

```

saludos

----------

## ScKaLiBuR

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> no me habia percatado del detalle, pero es cierto..
> 
> kdebase-startkde cierto?

 

Así es palademadera, yo instalé KDE con ese paquete y no el meta. Pero bueno, antes de pasar a la versión 4.6.2 ya lo instalé así y tenía el estilo Oxígeno. Entonces te pasa lo mismo? Encontraste la solución?

 *upszot wrote:*   

> sera pq tengo instalados estos paquetes...
> 
> ```
> upszot@M1530 ~ $ equery list -i |grep oxygen 
> 
> ...

 

Yo también tengo esos paquetes instalados upszot. Y las use que me pusiste, las he revisado y no parecen tener relevancia con el estilo Oxígeno...

Es raro... Pensé en instalar el paquete x11-themes/oxygen-gtk, pero he estado revisando en el portátil, dónde aún no he actualizado KDE y no lo tengo instalado, por lo que no debe ser para eso.

----------

## Stolz

Hay que instalar kde-base/kstyles

----------

## ScKaLiBuR

Brutal Stolz! Infinitas gracias.

Solucionado. Ya tengo KDE totalmente integrado y perfecto.  :Very Happy: 

----------

